# [Android] How to Determine if You Have the NEW UBER App Ver 3.168.10005



## Ant-Man

Instructions for downloading and troubleshooting the new version are 7 posts down. In the meantime check to ensure whether or not you are running version *3.168.10005*. If you are, you have the new app installed and you just need to follow the last step of the install instructions to get it to work. If not, follow the install instruction from step one. (Note: I am not sure if one can get the update if you didn't receive the email from Uber with the link to Play Store as this link contains personalized meta data.)

Instructions for checking version number:
Method one: Go to settings>Apps>Uber Driver and your version number will show up right below the app name up top

Method two: Go to the Play Store, go to the Uber Driver app, click the "read more" link in the description, scroll to the bottom, check version like in the following screenshot:









Trying to pin down what exactly is happening. Lots of data moving.


----------



## LoveBC

The moving data is the last few years of changes coming in. If you deleted/reinstalled you’re starting off with the ancient version then all the new crap streams in like the blue earnings screen instead of the old black and green, the post May22nd way of showing fare details, the ride selection screen. All that crap is not built in to the base app, it updates in.


----------



## Ant-Man




----------



## LoveBC

Ant-Man said:


>


I hate those Uber cartoon driver graphics.


----------



## Ant-Man

LoveBC said:


> The moving data is the last few years of changes coming in. If you deleted/reinstalled you're starting off with the ancient version then all the new crap streams in like the blue earnings screen instead of the old black and green, the post May22nd way of showing fare details, the ride selection screen. All that crap is not built in to the base app, it updates in.


Thanks for the detailed explanation. Makes complete sense now. Deleting the old version is not necessary it turns out, just getting the proper update to show up is.


----------



## LoveBC

Ant-Man said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation. Makes complete sense now. Deleting the old version is not necessary it turns out, just getting the proper update to show up is.


Picture it as if some one sprayed diarrhea on the wall. Rather than clean the wall uber just paints over it. Years from now, if uber still exists, the app will take 10gb


----------



## DocT

Thanks Ant-Man for providing these screenshots.


----------



## Ant-Man

HOW TO DOWNLOAD AND INSTALL THE NEW APP ON ANDROID
(someone who has not received the email from Uber with a link to the Play Store download please try this procedure and report back if it works so we can determine if everyone can access it or not yet)
Note: it is not necessary to uninstall the old version and doing so will just eat up a bunch of data. The trick is in getting the Play Store to show you the update, which is outlined below.

1) Click link in the email you received. It will first go to your browser and then should kick you to the Play Store. The option to OPEN and UNINSTALL will show but ignore both. Instead:

2) Scroll down slightly so you can see the other apps Play Store recommends. Click on any one. When the app you just clicked page loads, click the back arrow at the top of the page or the left arrow on your Android.

3) The option to UPDATE should now be available instead of OPEN. Click it. It will begin downloading the <40 MB update and then patch your current version when the download completes.

*(NOTE: If new app doesn't load after updating and you have confirmed you have the correct version number (see first post in this thread) then go to SETTINGS>APPS>UBER DRIVER and press FORCE QUIT and accept. Restart app and you should be golden)
*
4) PROFIT!

Here's some info on the new app (skip the fluff and go straight to #4 if you want to rage). Overall, the app runs much smoother. It's <80 MB, it's using 299 MB of RAM (max 392 MB), it's used 18 MB of data in the past 2 hours and 1% battery usage in the same time frame. I am finding numerous graphics bugs so I'm expecting there to be functionality bugs also:

1) You can still use 3rd party GPS apps









2) New options for Speed Limit and turn off audible notification









3) New Surge, not in water









4) YOU CANNOT SEE NUMERICAL REPRESENTATION OF SURGE NO MATTER HOW FAR YOU ZOOM IN! SURGECHASER IS NOW MANDATORY FOR THIS INFO









5) Zoom in enough and you can see actual building shapes









6) New Boost Screen in Promotions. Actually entirely new promotions interface that's a bit more intuitive

















7) On home screen, the display at the middle top can be set to display a) Daily Earnings b) Quest Progress c) Weekly Earnings









8) New Driving Preferences Screen









9) New DF Screen









10) New Compliments Page









11) ETA to next ping when online & Trip Planner Feature (This ETA does not appear to be a "countdown" style clock, rather it seems like it's a projection based on history. 7 minutes after the below screenshot was taken, the timer only went down 1 minute to 8 minutes. When I enabled Deliveries, eta went down to 4 minutes. 10 minutes without ping later, it still read 4m eta)


















12) New Ping Tone, New Ping Info

















(ping w/surge pic coming asap)

13) New Nag Screen









14) Map perspective is skewed to give a 3d appearance









15) The same business get labeled when you scroll in or move around the map. Maybe they are paying a facilitation fee to be listed on app?









16) New Nightmode Interface (Koreatown is surging!)


----------



## Iann

I received the email but did not get the link you're talking about. 
I get a link that takes me to the new changes they made. Not seeing it.


----------



## delornick94

Nah this isn't working for me. Even though it's crap.


----------



## Iann

.


----------



## Ant-Man

Iann said:


> I received the email but did not get the link you're talking about.
> I get a link that takes me to the new changes they made. Not seeing it.


There are 2 emails they sent out. It seems everyone got the second one, not everyone got the first one.
Second Email (not the one you want):









First email (the one with the link):









Unfortunately sharing the link won't help because it contains personalized meta data.


----------



## Iann

Must be the second email. I just checked and didn't receive it.

I'm in Portland Or. Maybe it's rolling out in certain areas.


----------



## delornick94

Nope. Only got the 2nd one.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Iann said:


> Must be the second email. I just checked and didn't receive it.
> 
> I'm in Portland Or. Maybe it's rolling out in certain areas.


Omg. No duh. La. Atlanta. Android only


----------



## DocT

I'm in the Los Angeles market, and did not get that first email.


----------



## Ant-Man

17) That "tell you where you should be driving" feature is a pop-up that shows below online status.









18) it now requires 2 taps to go offline, likely intentionally done to create some "accidental" ping accepts. You cannot go offline directly from the home screen, you just first open the "You're online" menu then click offline.

19) Surge/Boost on ping:









20) they still send "to die for" quality pings


----------



## HudsonDriver4Hire

Thanks a lot for the screenshots and info.


Ant-Man said:


> 7) On home screen, the display at the middle top can be set to display a) Daily Earnings b) Quest Progress c) Weekly Earnings


Does it show the Quest/Consecutive Trips progress counter while in a trip?


Ant-Man said:


> 12) New Ping Tone, New Ping Info


I'm assuming the "X" on the top left is the "No Thanks" button?


Ant-Man said:


> 15) The same business get labeled when you scroll in or move around the map. Maybe they are paying a facilitation fee to be listed on app?


Are you able to tap on a business, landmark, or any location on the map, and get the pop-up button to navigate to that location (like we're currently able to do with gas stations)? I've been asking for this feature for a LONG time.


Ant-Man said:


> 17) That "tell you where you should be driving" feature is a pop-up that shows below online status.


It's probably too early to tell, but how effective is this feature?


Ant-Man said:


> 18) it now requires 2 taps to go offline, likely intentionally done to create some "accidental" ping accepts. You cannot go offline directly from the home screen, you just first open the "You're online" menu then click offline.


Are you still able to go offline while in a trip?


----------



## Skepticaldriver

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Thanks a lot for the screenshots and info.
> 
> Does it show the Quest/Consecutive Trips progress counter while in a trip?
> 
> I'm assuming the "X" on the top left is the "No Thanks" button?
> 
> Are you able to tap on a business, landmark, or any location on the map, and get the pop-up button to navigate to that location (like we're currently able to do with gas stations)? I've been asking for this feature for a LONG time.
> 
> It's probably too early to tell, but how effective is this feature?
> 
> Are you still able to go offline while in a trip?


Well atleast the last question is important. Because the other questions sound like where uber got their cue for menial adjustments.


----------



## Ant-Man

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> does it show the Quest/Consecutive Trips progress counter while in a trip?


No


HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> I'm assuming the "X" on the top left is the "No Thanks" button?
> 
> Are you able to tap on a business, landmark, or any location on the map, and get the pop-up button to navigate to that location (like we're currently able to do with gas stations)? I've been asking for this feature for a LONG time.


Yes, no

More answers soon, got ping


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Its seriously called waze bro. Or g maps.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Well. Theres the app. Then theres the stuff it gets populated with. Using facebook as an example.

Without data. We can see the app. We recognize whats missing is the webpage layout. Often true in hybridized apps.

Thus explaining a little of whats going on. And why the app reverts in the portal of the build on your phone. Ergo different graphical user interfaces.

Still want to know more. Though

Turn off your data for the app. Refresh/ relaunch it. Then look at it!


----------



## Ant-Man

HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> Are you still able to go offline while in a trip?


Yes. However, I don't believe you can see trip details anymore; for instance if you wanted to check if proper surge is applied I don't believe you can. To this I'll say: do not accept stacked pool pings if they show the same surge is your current pool. Unless you want to document it and get in on the inevitable class action, that is.











HudsonDriver4Hire said:


> It's probably too early to tell, but how effective is this feature?


Too early to tell. The one bar graph screen is just a heat map telling you historical demand in your proximity.









The routing feature, well I activated it to get some screenshots but I didn't actually follow the route it laid for me. The spot it is showing me to go to, while better than trying to take me to El Segundo or Trader Joes on Sepulveda (L.A. driver joke there...there's a certain pilot who needs a ride there), where it wants me to go is not high demand.

















21) New Ratings Screen with detailed breakdown









22) Screens from acceptance to cancel:


----------



## dirtylee

Wow, these ****s managed to get in the changes to hide the actual surge rate??? How the **** is this an improvement at all?? 

Expect heavier scams.


----------



## Ant-Man

I want to say upfront that once I'm done documenting the app for you guys, I'm going to reload my backup of the previous version (I have rooted devices so I have backup apk's).

Let me qualify this: the app itself isn't bad. It's a little glitchy graphics wise but that's to be expected. It runs a hell of a lot better than the old version. Uber Nav is much improved. I'd still use GMaps or Waze, but my short experience with UNav has me much less reluctant to use it now. Aside from the fact that I don't believe you can turn off voice turn by turn on UNav which is a deal breaker.

The reason I will go back to the old version is that there are little things that Uber will claim are "bugs" but that I'm sure are working as intended and screw the driver. Not being able to see surge when zooming in, first and foremost. Not being able to see trip details and confirm surge/boost is another slick move. Though I said UNav is improved, it's far more ambiguous on ExpressPool pickups now; no directionals on where to be. Sure, this will lead to more cancel fees for any driver with half a brain, but it looks like an intentional change to cut down on cancels. There were a few more issues that made me roll my eyes today but I'm drawing a blank. And I'm sure I'll find more in the days to come.


----------



## Ant-Man

Feel free to ask me to check any particular feature or detail you are interested in and I'll do my best to get you an answer. And don't forget that anything I say is like my opinion, man. These "bugs" may truly be bugs and I'm trying to be as objective as possible but what I expect from the app is 100% subjective.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared

Both Lyft and uber now are both shady as f about giving us a damn surge multiplier. I have been at lax before and the terminals are DARK lyft pink, which should mean at least 150% if not 250%, and surge chaser shows its at 50%. It appears Uber is going to start doing the same damn thing by disguising the multiplier, or better yet, not giving us a numerical multiplier in the heat map. Shady ass company.,


----------



## KD_LA

I only got the second email, no email with links. But... this morning I did notice an update available for the driver app, however it had a new blue icon in Google's play store instead of the usual brown one I always saw before. I half-reluctantly did the update, and noticed I did have version 3.168.10005. App still looks the same, even after the forced quit, even after restarting the phone.


----------



## Ant-Man

KD_LA said:


> I only .the second email, no email with links. But... this morning I did notice an update available for the driver app, however it had a new blue icon in Google's play store instead of the usual brown one I always saw before. I half-reluctantly did the update, and noticed I did have version 3.168.10005. App still looks the same, even after the forced quit, even after restarting the phone.


Interesting. Keep us posted. Force quit worked for a handful of installs I did yesterday figuring everything out; none showed the new features without it. You are definitely running the new app, though.


----------



## KD_LA

Ant-Man said:


> Interesting. Keep us posted. Force quit worked for a handful of installs I did yesterday figuring everything out; none showed the new features without it. You are definitely running the new app, though.


Logoff/reboot/login, no difference. Logoff/forcequit/uninstall/reboot/reinstall, still no difference. I'm guessing the first email has something to do with the new version being enabled in your account.


----------



## Ant-Man

KD_LA said:


> Logoff/reboot/login, no difference. Logoff/forcequit/uninstall/reboot/reinstall, still no difference. I'm guessing the first email has something to do with the new version being enabled in your account.


Yes it absolutely does. It has a long stream of metadata attached to the link. Still will be good info to hear if you get it working before you get the email.


----------



## KD_LA

Ant-Man said:


> Yes it absolutely does. It has a long stream of metadata attached to the link. Still will be good info to hear if you get it working before you get the email.


I didn't mean just the link in your email, that's certainly personalized for you. I meant that I wonder if your actual account might have had "new app" enabled in it -- much like LAX gets enabled in a driver's account (found out that one the hard way last year).


----------



## Ant-Man

KD_LA said:


> I didn't mean just the link in your email, that's certainly personalized for you. I meant that I wonder if your actual account might have had "new app" enabled in it -- much like LAX gets enabled in a driver's account (found out that one the hard way last year).


Good point, I didn't consider that; just assumed that the link enabled it.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

I never got the email. I updated to the new version in the Play Store. Nothing new showed up. Deleted everything. Re-downloaded. Nothing new. I even took the app across the county line in to LA to see if that would trigger anything but it didn't.


----------



## Ant-Man

22) Trip Planner


----------



## bpm45

Judging from the comments,
1 ant man provided more app info than Uber did on their video show. This should be proof of their continued disconnect from the drivers.
2. I don't perceive any benefit from this for the drivers. Not being able to see surge multiples, not being able to see fare details, and not being able to turn off audio for their turn by turn directions are definitely steps backwards.
3. This was all about them. Coders gotta code and introduce new looks and feel regardless of the business benefit


----------



## Ant-Man

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I never got the email. I updated to the new version in the Play Store. Nothing new showed up. Deleted everything. Re-downloaded. Nothing new. I even took the app across the county line in to LA to see if that would trigger anything but it didn't.


Well this cements it: no one bother asking me for the new apk


bpm45 said:


> not being able to see fare details


This one I need to correct; you can in fact see trip details. I think the app froze when I first tried it (as it has on several occasions). I tried the obvious way to do it a bit ago and it worked. (No, I don't accept 1.1x pings; it's very easy to"accidentally" accept a ping as you navigate the app)









23) New LAX Queue display & Possible Rematch Short Trip Protection?








Dropped off at T7 and immediately got this notification. It was surging at the time but I checked arrivals and nothing had come into 7/8 so guessing I would jump queue in this instance?


















24) These two I need to verify further but I was able to repeatedly DF yesterday evening at 5pn and having the app in the background doesn't appear to get you logged out. Need to mess around on the latter when I'm not using two phones because the app is sending notifications to the second phone that it hasn't done prior to this update.

Edit: at the 15 minute mark, you get the nag screen I posted earlier asking if youd like to change trip preferences. It goes to both phones but doesn't appear to kick you offline.


----------



## Matthew Thomas

Does the new app still kick you offline for not accepting non airport pings when you are in the airport queue?


----------



## Ant-Man

Matthew Thomas said:


> Does the new app still kick you offline for not accepting non airport pings when you are in the airport queue?


Hmm I'll try to get an answer for that one today. I'm guessing yes as it doesn't appear the underlying mechanisms driving things has changed; rather, the interface is showing us more info about what's happening. (Unless you happen to want to know the actual numerical surge of an area in which case you're SoL)


----------



## Ziggy

Matthew Thomas said:


> Does the new app still kick you offline for not accepting non airport pings when you are in the airport queue?


The latest update to the old app no longer kicks me out of the queue for not accepting non-airport trips while I'm in the queue - at least here in Austin


----------



## Matthew Thomas

Ant-Man said:


> Hmm I'll try to get an answer for that one today. I'm guessing yes as it doesn't appear the underlying mechanisms driving things has changed; rather, the interface is showing us more info about what's happening. (Unless you happen to want to know the actual numerical surge of an area in which case you're SoL)


Oh great! So I still get punished for not picking up Bonquisha at a walfart that is 20 minutes away for a whopping total of $3 plus a 50 cent long pickup fee. Screwber is such a joke!


----------



## Ant-Man

25) Dockweiller still surges, though everyone will be pleased to see that it doesn't surge in the water











Matthew Thomas said:


> Oh great! So I still get punished for not picking up Bonquisha at a walfart that is 20 minutes away for a whopping total of $3 plus a 50 cent long pickup fee. Screwber is such a joke!


According to Ziggy above, my guess was wrong. Maybe this change is part of the"short trip protection" package? Feels like there are multiple internal queues that are represented to us as a single one.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

There’s enough new stuff to temporarily distract you from the fact that you’re not making any more money.


----------



## Ant-Man

Ok I need to amend two things. First, UNav is the same joke it's always been. It's lipstick on a pig: they cloned Waze's UI but leave it to Uber to think looking like Waze without including the navigation or features that make Waze Waze would pass muster as"listening" to what drivers wanted.

Yes, I previously said UNav was improved. I was wrong: my sample size was way too small, I had no control group to compare it to, and the area I worked was locked in by extraordinarily bad traffic, even by LA standards.

I thought about what I said about underlying mechanisms not changing and ran Waze side by side UNav and it quickly became obvious that nothing changed.

The second gripe I have is far more serious and I already mentioned it: can't see numerical representation of surge. This was as scumbag of a move as Uber could have tried to pass off and no explanation makes this ok. To obscure surge is to rob the driver of the only reference he has in the decision making process of whether or not to accept any particular ping. It benefits Uber by having pings receive less scrutiny and hence lowering wait times. Considering surge is already a black box algorithm designed to bilk both rider and driver while masquerading as a free market representation of demand, well this is the trick that even Penn & Teller couldn't have pulled off.

I tried to read surge this morning without third party tools and it's just not possible. I was forced to accept rides I normally wouldn't because I had no situational context. It's even worse in night mode.

This is unacceptable. They may try and pass it off as a bug but don't buy that snake oil; a bug like this should have NEVER made it past alpha testing. Yes you can and should circumvent this with available 3rd party tools. But that doesn't make this ok. Seriously, they threw an Apple style event to screw us yet again but hey, surge no longer shows in water.



1.5xorbust said:


> There's enough new stuff to temporarily distract you from the fact that you're not making any more money.


Yes, the shiny got me. I feel beyond foolish for giving them any benefit of doubt.


----------



## KD_LA

Ant-Man said:


> Good point, I didn't consider that; just assumed that the link enabled it.


Try something: pick someone very close whom you trust (any other drivers in your family?), who has had the second email but not the magic email, who is unable to get the new app working in the manual way you described-- and have them try your link?


----------



## tohunt4me

Ant-Man said:


> HOW TO DOWNLOAD AND INSTALL THE NEW APP ON ANDROID
> (someone who has not received the email from Uber with a link to the Play Store download please try this procedure and report back if it works so we can determine if everyone can access it or not yet)
> Note: it is not necessary to uninstall the old version and doing so will just eat up a bunch of data. The trick is in getting the Play Store to show you the update, which is outlined below.
> 
> 1) Click link in the email you received. It will first go to your browser and then should kick you to the Play Store. The option to OPEN and UNINSTALL will show but ignore both. Instead:
> 
> 2) Scroll down slightly so you can see the other apps Play Store recommends. Click on any one. When the app you just clicked page loads, click the back arrow at the top of the page or the left arrow on your Android.
> 
> 3) The option to UPDATE should now be available instead of OPEN. Click it. It will begin downloading the <40 MB update and then patch your current version when the download completes.
> 
> *(NOTE: If new app doesn't load after updating and you have confirmed you have the correct version number (see first post in this thread) then go to SETTINGS>APPS>UBER DRIVER and press FORCE QUIT and accept. Restart app and you should be golden)
> *
> 4) PROFIT!
> 
> Here's some info on the new app (skip the fluff and go straight to #4 if you want to rage). Overall, the app runs much smoother. It's <80 MB, it's using 299 MB of RAM (max 392 MB), it's used 18 MB of data in the past 2 hours and 1% battery usage in the same time frame. I am finding numerous graphics bugs so I'm expecting there to be functionality bugs also:
> 
> 1) You can still use 3rd party GPS apps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) New options for Speed Limit and turn off audible notification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) New Surge, not in water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) YOU CANNOT SEE NUMERICAL REPRESENTATION OF SURGE NO MATTER HOW FAR YOU ZOOM IN! SURGECHASER IS NOW MANDATORY FOR THIS INFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Zoom in enough and you can see actual building shapes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6) New Boost Screen in Promotions. Actually entirely new promotions interface that's a bit more intuitive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) On home screen, the display at the middle top can be set to display a) Daily Earnings b) Quest Progress c) Weekly Earnings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) New Driving Preferences Screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9) New DF Screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10) New Compliments Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11) ETA to next ping when online & Trip Planner Feature (This ETA does not appear to be a "countdown" style clock, rather it seems like it's a projection based on history. 7 minutes after the below screenshot was taken, the timer only went down 1 minute to 8 minutes. When I enabled Deliveries, eta went down to 4 minutes. 10 minutes without ping later, it still read 4m eta)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12) New Ping Tone, New Ping Info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ping w/surge pic coming asap)
> 
> 13) New Nag Screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14) Map perspective is skewed to give a 3d appearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15) The same business get labeled when you scroll in or move around the map. Maybe they are paying a facilitation fee to be listed on app?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16) New Nightmode Interface (Koreatown is surging!)


Why they AINT LET HIM ?

Thats $100.00 !


----------



## KD_LA

bpm45 said:


> Judging from the comments,
> 1 ant man provided more app info than Uber did on their video show. This should be proof of their continued disconnect from the drivers.
> 2. I don't perceive any benefit from this for the drivers. Not being able to see surge multiples, not being able to see fare details, and not being able to turn off audio for their turn by turn directions are definitely steps backwards.
> 3. This was all about them. Coders gotta code and introduce new looks and feel regardless of the business benefit


I agree, he's done much more than the creators of the app so thanks to Ant-Man









But, I would have to disagree on their continued disconnect from drivers-- they're even more disconnected with this new app stunt


----------



## CROWBOY

I can't speak for Uber but my past observations with them making large app updates or new features is it's on their end. We all have the new updated app but we can't access it until they roll out out to each market. I drive in CT and we're usually the last to receive the updates from their end. If I follow all the instructions, it still doesn't give me the new features. The fact they had this update before the announcement tells me they plan to roll this out faster than previous updates if things go smoothly.


----------



## Ant-Man

26) I am over 20 miles from LAX but I can click on the P that designates the TNC waiting lot (see pics in 24) and it shows me the following. I'm thinking this is part of the "short ride protection" and I will be able to view this data for 6 hours after leaving lot











tohunt4me said:


> Why they AINT LET HIM ?
> 
> Thats $100.00 !


That was Cardi B's old manager that left his wad in my backseat. Cash wad, to be clear.


----------



## KD_LA

Ant-Man said:


> can't see numerical representation of surge


<---  they listened to me??!!



Ant-Man said:


> They may try and pass it off as a bug


It's a _feature_... a feature designed to make us more trapped/docile/enslaved/etc


----------



## Ant-Man

KD_LA said:


> <---  they listened to me??!!










HILLARIOUS!


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Ant-Man said:


> Interesting. Keep us posted. Force quit worked for a handful of installs I did yesterday figuring everything out; none showed the new features without it. You are definitely running the new app, though.


Hes got the app. Uber side servers havent sent him the new content.


----------



## LAbDog65

I have the correct version number (checked two diofferent ways). I tried going to the play store and scrolling slightly to apps recommended and clicking on an app. Then back arrow to Uber app. Still does not say update. I received only one email saying the new app was coming but no link.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Ziggy said:


> The latest update to the old app no longer kicks me out of the queue for not accepting non-airport trips while I'm in the queue - at least here in Austin


Atleast here in austin. Lol

Well. You have the newest version bro. But theyre not sending the new content to you. La and atlanta only. Android only.

Focus


----------



## Ziggy

Skepticaldriver said:


> Atleast here in austin. Lol
> 
> Well. You have the newest version bro. But theyre not sending the new content to you. La and atlanta only. Android only.
> 
> Focus


Frankly, I don't want the new app it's too cluttered and it doesn't help me determine if the trip is profitable or a waste of time. I'll stick with the current app as long as possible


----------



## wb6vpm

screw uber...


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Ziggy said:


> Frankly, I don't want the new app it's too cluttered and it doesn't help me determine if the trip is profitable or a waste of time. I'll stick with the current app as long as possible


No duh. Uber doesnt care about driver concerns. This is about uber nudging you to do what they want even more. Think driverless car with u at the helm. So more like a manned car with a beainwashed driver. Thats what theyre settling for right now. The app will tell you where to go to get rides. Lol. Instead of baiting with surge. Now its flat out telling you. Reposition here for a base fare ride.

Hilarious.

Now you can hide your earnings How about allow drivers not to have laughable earnings.

They said the go online go offline switch was too dehumanizing. So now its a GO.

Unreal. Thats not the dehumanizing part about uber. Its the horrible people shoving a skewed view of economics down peoples throat.

As long as drivers are utilized more. Theyll make more is still being uttered by this guy.

Uber already charges the heck out of people a lot of times while paying the peanut base fare rate for time and mile.

But heaven forbid if a driver earns more. Demand will just stop.

What boldface lies.

Thats what it is. Lies. Its like listening to a longwinded speech by a squirrel trying to convince you hes a duck. And youre just looking at his bill the entire time. While hes doing duck stuff.

Honestly. Once someone commits themselves to outright nonsensical lies right to your face. You cant even argue any more. Logic is out the window. Its literally telling someone not to steal your stuff as they slowly put your stuff in their pocket while maintaining eye contact and saying that theyre not. Its pointless to argue with someone who lies.

Youd be arguing with a crazy person.

Another uber lie. Period.

But complaining on up. Is fruitless. Complain literally anywhere else for more actionable results.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Uber would rather you turn into a raging homocidal maniac due to the state of driving for them than just pay better and be more transparent with drivers.

Thx for vid vladi

How i always feel when someone disrespects. Or when they hold their phone with rider app as if its my reins and im a packmule all the while uttering to other people in my car that theyll just make me do this or that

" you can talk directly to me mother******!"

Rant done

Its clear in daras q and a. Uber employees use uber.

So. Dont pick up at uber. Ever. Never take to uber. If you get duped. Have u er csr block them. Theyre slaves too

You could picket. You could drink. You could go all blm on this.

Community radio.

Twitter. Ig. Facebook.


----------



## Ant-Man

27) Unable to see AR or CR *
(I cannot find a path to this info. It is no longer on your profile page or sub pages.)

* I'm going to start notating these things that are unconfirmed with the asterisk.

28) I'm not sure what to make of the following but at least twice today I've pressed the X to dismiss a ping and the ping immediately reloads with surge slightly lower than what I dismissed. It disappears a moment later.

29) Regarding Rematch and Getting kicked from Queue for not accepting a non airport ping:
That "head to lot" message I previously posted after not getting rematched seems to be more than just a suggestion. I only receive it after not getting or not accepting a rematch. I just got it on a pool drop off after denying 3 pings for each pax drop off. I drove to the lot and immediately received a hotel ping, even though I was 5-10 in queue. I rejected the ping and was kicked offline. Going back online gave me "lot is full" notice.

Edit: I just spoke with the Uber rep walking the lot and he hasnt seen anyone with the new app and has no idea how the upgrade is rolling out.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Hes literally a contractor. He knows jack. Only what his handlers tell him. 

Uber has few employees when you get down to brass tacks


----------



## Ant-Man

Ziggy said:


> Frankly, I don't want the new app it's too cluttered and it doesn't help me determine if the trip is profitable or a waste of time. I'll stick with the current app as long as possible


I'll disagree with the first point and emphatically agree on the second. As I wrote in my feedback to Uber today (they sent me a questionaire), Yeah the app runs better, it's more intuitive, yadayadayada, BUT NONE OF THIS MEANS A GOD DAMNED THING WHEN YOU OBSCURE SURGE. There were three questions and I mentioned the missing numericals in each one.

Here is the new profile screen to go with 27) above. No AR or CR and clicking your rating takes you to the breakdown screen I posted yesterday.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

So they want to keep drivers in the dark. In every way. 

Brilliant.


----------



## henrygates

Updated to 3.168.10005 and it looks the same.

I wonder if they've pulled the new features and pushed back the version because of so many bugs.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

They could do that. But thats not my first guess as to y u dont see the new content being pushed. Having the updated app is only half of it. They also have to select your account to push the new content to. Which is way more likely of a reason that youre not seeing it.


----------



## TheNerdling

Wow. More layer of stress. So glad I quit.


----------



## Ant-Man

Someone asked me in PM how they could go about rooting their device so that they could make a backup. Here is my reply, as it was a really timely question to ask:

Whether or not you can root is phone dependent. Your best bet is go to the XDA Android forums and input your device and read up on how it's been done for your phone (if it's been done). There are hard roots and soft roots. Soft is one-click app based, easier to do/undo, but have a risk of having a backdoor; one of the biggest benefits of rooting is greatly increased security/privacy, so this path somewhat undercuts that. Kingroot is the most popular softroot and should be available in the Play Store. You can dl that and try without reading anything but I would discourage it. Hard roots are the only ones I use, they often require unlocking your bootloader, installing a custom recovery app, and possibly installing a custom ROM. The selection of custom ROMs is one of the best parts of rooting. Often a manufacturer will stop upgrading the Android version, but you'll almost always be able to find the latest version in a custom ROM and on top of that, all the bloatware will be removed. For instance, one of my phones is an HTC One M8; HTC stopped upgrading it at Marshmallow (6.x) yet I am running Oreo (8.x) on it with Harmon Kardon audio upgrades.

It may seem overwhelming at first when you start reading but you'll quickly pickup all the jargon and most people love the benefits of a hard root and running a custom ROM. After you're rooted, search "nandroid backup" or "titanium backup" or, easy mode but not advised by me, any apk backup app in play store.

Bottom line is go to the XDA forums, input your phone model, and just start reading. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.



henrygates said:


> Updated to 3.168.10005 and it looks the same.
> 
> I wonder if they've pulled the new features and pushed back the version because of so many bugs.


I did some testing with KD_LA (actually he did all the testing) and we are almost positive now that you either need the first email with the link to the app or you need it enabled server side, like airport pickups are. You may indeed have the correct version but you won't see any difference without the account flag.


----------



## dkcs

If you are an IT director you never want to roll out a new app at once to your entire userbase. A slow progressive roll out is always the best move to protect your ass. In case the dev and test teams screwed up you limit your exposure to down time and preserve your job.

Can you imagine if they took the entire Uber platform down by rolling this out to everyone at once?


----------



## Yooper

This looks terrible.

how do I opt out


----------



## Ant-Man

28) Surge heat map updates at least 2x faster now and closer to 3x as fast. This enables you to scratch your head faster while trying to figure out exactly what shade of brown means what.



Yooper said:


> This looks terrible.
> 
> how do I opt out


Ensure you have auto updates turned off in play store options and hope you don't already have the version in the thread title. I can confirm that for now at least, if I load the old apk, I get the old app. This may not hold going forward as much of what we see is just html/Java, ie a fancy webpage.


----------



## Yooper

Ant-Man said:


> hope you don't already have the version in the thread title.


nope looks like im screwed. this may be related to the constant ping timeouts i was experiencing last night, since all my apps updated earlier in the day. accepting requests was sometimes difficult


----------



## Ant-Man

Yooper said:


> nope looks like im screwed. this may be related to the constant ping timeouts i was experiencing last night, since all my apps updated earlier in the day.


It's against site rules for me to offer the old apk. But I'm working on finding the exact combination of obscure key words to make a backup of the old apk show up #1 in Google. When I succeed, keep in mind my warning elsewhere to always be extra cautious when downloading any apk from any site other than the play store, especially one with access to your earnings.

Mods: please delete if Im breaking a rule.


----------



## Ant-Man

I found this in the thread here about GPS updating. It's user Bean hosting previous versions of the APK: http://soliddriver.com/downloads.php

In order to install an apk not from the play store you will possibly need to enable dev mode and allow installation of third party apps.
1) settings> about device
2) scroll down to build number and then tap build number 7 times. You will get a message saying you have unlocked deveLoper mode.
3) hit back arrow
4) developer mode is now in the menu below "about device." Click it.
5) scroll down until you find allow installation of third party apps.
6) allow
7) use your internal file browser to install your downloaded apk (if your phone/version of android does not have one, ES File Explorer from the Play Store will work)
8) turn off allowing installation of 3rd party apps by repeating steps 4 & 5 but disallowing
(note: unlocking dev mode may make hard rooting your device easier; there are three options in this menu that you may end up using, the first is Allow Bootloader to be Unlocked, USB Debugging, and Allow ADB over USB. If you are lucky, someone will have created a one click root for your device and you will just need to temporarily allow these permissions)


----------



## StickShiftUber

"[Andoid]" ?

Sorry, couldn't not say something


----------



## KD_LA

StickShiftUber said:


> "[Andoid]" ?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't not say something


Oto korekt crashes once in a while


----------



## dkhosistraviskmadoffda2nd

yeah im in the 1%

3+ years, dont update till forced, not interested in maps getting worse every version while implementing more scams

the rider app i use is from 2016 i think they had some update that made it hard to see the cockroaches circling like when they took away pick up address & made maps worse

opted out of pool first day
never entertained a quest, promo, whatever scam to avoid paying you for every trip, we'll just pay you for certain ones & give you a bonus for working for Free

never refered competition

after the first month never picked up at a walmart, store, bar, restaurant, club, chirch, school, rail station etc.... hotels & residences only

probably did 1000 rides first month 2000 next 2 years

havent picked up a 4.7 or less or driven more tvan 7 minutes for an x in years

unmatched from hundreds of locals, 1starred hundreds more

never thought about driving after 7:30 no one going to airport after that & thats the only ride that pays so why bother

ar 10% cr 20+%

never believe anything these thieves say or send it all goes to spam & is ignored, the new app is just going to do what the games, quests, promos, surge scans do get the new ignorant drivers to go to the worst areas during the worst times, with the worse traffic, the worst pax, & the worst fares till its 96 % done outta here see ya

but thanks though lol



bpm45 said:


> Judging from the comments,
> 1 ant man provided more app info than Uber did on their video show. This should be proof of their continued disconnect from the drivers.
> 2. I don't perceive any benefit from this for the drivers. Not being able to see surge multiples, not being able to see fare details, and not being able to turn off audio for their turn by turn directions are definitely steps backwards.
> 3. This was all about them. Coders gotta code and introduce new looks and feel regardless of the business benefit


well cant hide details when you start trip which every smart drivers been doing for a while about 1 minute before, not least $10 cancel & personally if its not airport i cancel

but before it gets to that point 8 outta 10 reply to my pre text with details & a thank you, tgen i leave the couch/bed

the 2 outta 10 that dont reply or have the common courtesy to acknowledge the human on the other end of their app willing to risk life & spend their own money to get you dont get picked up easy peasy screening 101, no reply cancel if cancel rate to high head there and only cancel if it doesnt pay over $10


----------



## MrMikeNC

I installed an update on Friday, but the icon was still the brown color. When I updated it, it was really slow and I would get a white screen whenever I accepted a ping. Sometimes the white screen would be brief and go to the pickup, sometimes it would last until the timer ran out causing me to miss the request. Sometimes it would crash the app.

So, since I have a rooted phone, 30 minutes later I uninstalled the update and used Titanium Backup to re-install a previous version from March. My phone is an S4 and I'm on the Kitkat OS (long story but because of the type of S4 I have I can never even get a custom ROM that's a more current Android OS). This new app, with the blue color, seems to be for more recent Android OS's, at least Marshmallow and above I imagine. If I go to the play store under the account tied to my phone it will show the brown color, if I go as a guest it shows the blue color. I guess, eventually, they'll get around to older OS's, but for now I'll stick with my March app and just make certain not to update until I read some of the app reviews in the play store.

Though from the sound of it this is a blessing in disguise for now. These new "features" seem like garbage to me. Taking _away _the ability to see the multiplier when its surging? Now Uber is copying Lyft? SMH


----------



## Iann

MrMikeNC said:


> I installed an update on Friday, but the icon was still the brown color. When I updated it, it was really slow and I would get a white screen whenever I accepted a ping. Sometimes the white screen would be brief and go to the pickup, sometimes it would last until the timer ran out causing me to miss the request. Sometimes it would crash the app.
> 
> So, since I have a rooted phone, 30 minutes later I uninstalled the update and used Titanium Backup to re-install a previous version from March. My phone is an S4 and I'm on the Kitkat OS (long story but because of the type of S4 I have I can never even get a custom ROM that's a more current Android OS). This new app, with the blue color, seems to be for more recent Android OS's, at least Marshmallow and above I imagine. If I go to the play store under the account tied to my phone it will show the brown color, if I go as a guest it shows the blue color. I guess, eventually, they'll get around to older OS's, but for now I'll stick with my March app and just make certain not to update until I read some of the app reviews in the play store.
> 
> Though from the sound of it this is a blessing in disguise for now. These new "features" seem like garbage to me. Taking _away _the ability to see the multiplier when its surging? Now Uber is copying Lyft? SMH


Same thing here. 
Although I'm running the latest Android on my Galaxy Note 8. 
I even checked and the latest update I have showing is the new one.


----------



## Ant-Man

MrMikeNC said:


> If I go to the play store under the account tied to my phone it will show the brown color, _*if I go as a guest*_ it shows the blue color.


You may have discovered the safest way for anyone to roll back their upgrade. If anyone running the new version really wants the old version, try signing out of Play Store and then checking the version that is available. If MrMikeNC nailed this, you wont need to enable dev mode or anything else. Just be sure to disable auto updates when you sign back in (which is a good move anyways).

Since the mods seem to have allowed the above link from Bean, I'm making available my backup from March 14, 2018. I hope this version is old enough to have little chance of any incremental upgrades they may have been sending out:
Zippyshare Uber Driver App version 3.163.10003(945) 46.2 MB
TinyUpload _not working_
Mega Uber Driver App version 3.163.10003(945) <- probably fastest
Google Drive Uber Driver App version 3.163.10003(945)


----------



## KD_LA

Ant-Man said:


> You may have discovered the safest way for anyone to roll back their upgrade. If anyone running the new version really wants the old version, try signing out of Play Store and then checking the version that is available. If MrMikeNC nailed this, you wont need to enable dev mode or anything else. Just be sure to disable auto updates when you sign back in (which is a good move anyways).
> 
> Since the mods seem to have allowed the above link from Bean, I'm making available on Zippyshare my backup from March 14, 2018. I hope this version is old enough to have little chance of any incremental upgrades they may have been sending out:
> Uber Driver App version 3.163.10003(945) 46.2 MB


Can't seem to download from that place, without getting drive-by installs of unwanted junk!



Ant-Man said:


> Uber Driver App version 3.163.10003(945) 46.2 MB


Just found there's a few years of APK history (and download) here:
https://www.apk4fun.com/history/28009/


----------



## Ant-Man

KD_LA said:


> Can't seem to download from that place, without getting drive-by installs of unwanted junk!
> 
> Just found there's a few years of APK history (and download) here:
> https://www.apk4fun.com/history/28009/


Be very very careful with APKs from those sites that handle personal info and even worse, earnings. While great if you want to try a new game before you purchase it, potentially not so great if there's a backdoor someone slipped past their verification process. That said, they've been around a long time and are one of the sites I trust more than others.

I'm uploading the file to TinyUpload, I'll post a new link in the above post shortly.


----------



## AltimatedUber

So there is no way I can have the new uber app unless I have that link?


----------



## Ant-Man

AltimatedUber said:


> So there is no way I can have the new uber app unless I have that link?


You likely already have the update installed. But the new UI and features requires a server side flag to be "unlocked" client side.


----------



## MrMikeNC

Slight correction:
If I go to the Uber app in the Play Store under the Google Account Tied to my phone, I get the brown version.
If I go to the Uber app in the Play Store not signed in at all, I _still_ get the brown version
If I go to the Uber app in the Play Store under any Google account NOT tied to ANY phone, THEN I get the blue version.





















I hope this is helpful in some way.


----------



## eazy2001x

Hmm... can we try to play with that link and see if we can unlock the app? Anyone want to dare to post their link pulling out what they think is personal data..


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Look. Its crystal clear. Its been posted a dozen times. The version number of the most recent update. Yes you can get it. But you wont see the new content unless uber selects your new account for it. 

First off, the new update is crap. Even without the new content. but with the new content, its even crappier. 

The metadata in the emails these people were sent isnt what activated it in their account. Its just tracking information. Uber turns it in in your account, then these people got the email with tracking info. Not vice versa. The tracking info in the emails didnt turn it on in their account.

Moving forward


----------



## eazy2001x

The first part of your post is irrelevant.. I made it clear what I was asking for.. And how do you know that the email didn't activate the app.. Did you confirm this by receiving the email and using the link on a phone with the 3.168.10005 version to see what happens next or are you assuming? Cause to my understanding you can't update without the link.. So the link is sent, You click on it and only then do you have the option to update.. Please correct me if I'm wrong with facts on the process and not assumptions...


----------



## KD_LA

eazy2001x said:


> Hmm... can we try to play with that link and see if we can unlock the app? Anyone want to dare to post their link pulling out what they think is personal data..


Been there done that, if you read previous posts. The link does not unlock anything-- it takes you to the Uber Driver app's page on the Google Play Store. Uber has to enable the new version in each driver's account, in order for the next step to happen. Ant-Man's account has already been enabled for the new app (he got the email) and now he's got the pleasure (??!!) of running the new app. I don't have new app enabled in my account (no email either), and despite numerous attempts and lengthy tests, I'm still running the old app (which will very likely be missed from what I gather).

You cannot "un-personalize" such links since they are a) cryptic as hell, and b) designed to track you as already mentioned by Skepticaldriver. This particular link is *http://email.uber.com/wf/click?upn=* followed by 763 alpha-numeric characters that I won't post (yes, seven hundred sixty three) that look utterly random. Good luck doing anything to that, without access to (and knowledge of) Uber's marketing tools.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

eazy2001x said:


> The first part of your post is irrelevant.. I made it clear what I was asking for.. And how do you know that the email didn't activate the app.. Did you confirm this by receiving the email and using the link on a phone with the 3.168.10005 version to see what happens next or are you assuming? Cause to my understanding you can't update without the link.. So the link is sent, You click on it and only then do you have the option to update.. Please correct me if I'm wrong with facts on the process and not assumptions...


Because. Lol. Just because. Waters wet. The sky is blue. And thing fall "down".


----------



## Ant-Man

KD_LA said:


> Been there done that, if you read previous posts. The link does not unlock anything-- it takes you to the Uber Driver app's page on the Google Play Store. Uber has to enable the new version in each driver's account, in order for the next step to happen. Ant-Man's account has already been enabled for the new app (he got the email) and now he's got the pleasure (??!!) of running the new app. I don't have new app enabled in my account (no email either), and despite numerous attempts and lengthy tests, I'm still running the old app (which will very likely be missed from what I gather).
> 
> You cannot "un-personalize" such links since they are a) cryptic as hell, and b) designed to track you as already mentioned by Skepticaldriver. This particular link is *http://email.uber.com/wf/click?upn=* followed by 763 alpha-numeric characters that I won't post (yes, seven hundred sixty three) that look utterly random. Good luck doing anything to that, without access to (and knowledge of) Uber's marketing tools.


----------



## eazy2001x

Actually.. I just had a link sent to me.. I'm in NY and have the new app running.. thanks for your help guys... JK... Lolol... Ok fine.. gotcha...


----------



## Skepticaldriver




----------



## Toddorado

I'm using a Google Pixel 2XL and although the version number matches the new app, everything looks and acts exactly the same EXCEPT now when I accept a ride, the navigation screen freezes and refuses to update my progress. I am seeing NONE of the new features. Very frustrating.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Man. Wow. Theres literally 5 pages of posts that could explain your experience ad nauseum.


----------



## Dug_M

Ant-Man said:


> Feel free to ask me to check any particular feature or detail you are interested in and I'll do my best to get you an answer. And don't forget that anything I say is like my opinion, man. These "bugs" may truly be bugs and I'm trying to be as objective as possible but what I expect from the app is 100% subjective.


I use the " *cancel requests* " button (_the one on the bottom of the contact screen_) on pool trips and trips that take me out of my higher paying shore zone (_I dead head back_). I saw no mention of that feature I guess I could go off line. I did that once but Uber still added trips on pool _(thinking I guess I'm in a dead zone_) so when I got back online the other pool pickups appear and I've already dropped off the original guy. _*Any help here would be appreciated... For now I have the play store set NOT to update any apps. *_I will also repost this thread link in the NJ forum, not all drivers look at the national forum...



Ant-Man said:


> 28) Surge heat map updates at least 2x faster now and closer to 3x as fast. This enables you to scratch your head faster while trying to figure out exactly what shade of brown means what.
> 
> Ensure you have auto updates turned off in play store options and hope you don't already have the version in the thread title. I can confirm that for now at least, if I load the old apk, I get the old app. This may not hold going forward as much of what we see is just html/Java, ie a fancy webpage.


I turned off my auto updates in the playstore _*15 minutes after watching that live video broadcast*_ that Uber CEO's only announcement was about the "New and Improved" Driver App...


----------



## Ant-Man

I've been invited to a Driver Roundtable next Wednesday focused on the new app. Unless they have me sign an NDA, I'll be sharing whatever I learn there here early that afternoon.

On further consideration, I'm extremely surprised that I've been invited. Last week they sent me a short open answer questionnaire. Every single answer of mine contained the message that removing the ability to accurately gauge surge was "sleazy" and nothing else that was done to the app matters. So, I'm either walking into an "accident" at the Hub from which you guys will never hear from me again... or Uber actually wants real feedback? Yeah, was nice knowing you all...


----------



## KD_LA

Ant-Man said:


> I've been invited to a Driver Roundtable next Wednesday focused on the new app. Unless they have me sign an NDA, I'll be sharing whatever I learn there here early that afternoon.
> 
> On further consideration, I'm extremely surprised that I've been invited. Last week they sent me a short open answer questionnaire. Every single answer of mine contained the message that removing the ability to accurately gauge surge was "sleazy" and nothing else that was done to the app matters. So, I'm either walking into an "accident" at the Hub from which you guys will never hear from me again... or Uber actually wants real feedback? Yeah, was nice knowing you all...


So THAT's why you got the new version so early... seems like you were already earmarked to get briefed and debriefed... as long as you don't come out brain washed!


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Tell them as a driver , this app doesnt do anything to make you happier. Its convoluted, and without driver friendly features. 

Furthermore, they should scrap it. And execute its designers.


----------



## KD_LA

Skepticaldriver said:


> And execute its designers.










Now now, we live in a civilized society!
Everyone knows you can't execute without 500 lashes first


----------



## Yooper

Guillotine.


----------



## Kevin7889

Sounds kinky! I wish I could get 500 lashes lol


----------



## Skepticaldriver

I absolutely love your bb emojis. Lol​


----------



## KD_LA

Kevin7889 said:


> Sounds kinky! I wish I could get 500 lashes lol


Get them in BULK! 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...k-Fake-Faux-eyelashes-Makeup/32809982144.html


----------



## Kevin7889

KD_LA said:


> Get them in BULK!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...k-Fake-Faux-eyelashes-Makeup/32809982144.html


Yeah son!


----------



## Ant-Man

Ok here's my overdue report on the round table. I posted all the significant info in the LA forums already here. Some additional items:

The app is available to an extremely small set of drivers in a "handful of cities" so it's not just LA and Atlanta
The new app is definitively a server side flag; as I noted in the LA thread, there were drivers who woke up to the new app this Monday
The first question asked was whether we were still using the new app or if we had gone back to the old one. From a technical perspective, odd question as there is really no option to go back for most people (at least on Android). One driver said he had to reinstall at Coachella (a different county than LA) and it reverted to the old version and persisted. I don't see how this could be possible but he left too quickly for me to get confirmation/details.
A member here asked me to raise the issue of reduced DF functionality; I wouldn't have had a chance to raise it but fortunately someone else did. Uber acknowledged her but had no comment but there was someone transcribing the meeting so it's on the record
I have the impression ExpressPool will be in all markets soon
The consensus here seems to be that they dumbed down the interface. However, about 90% of driver participants had serious issues figuring out basic functionality. Expect further dumbing down and long tutorials introductions.
Expect to be hammered with notifications to opt in to Eats if you haven't done so yet
When asked when the new app would see general release, the answer was "next few months or so"
At the very end, one guy kept loudly exclaiming that he's making a lot more money with the new app. It was kinda weird.


----------



## eazy2001x

They just dropped 3.169.10006


----------



## eazy2001x

Now 10007


----------



## UberBostonian79

Yeah im definitely thinking its a market control on Uber's server side ..I'm out of Boston and we are a pretty big market which means we will get the app soon im sure.. I have been reading through everything in this thread and to me its not a bad idea to overhaul an app sometimes.... especially where im seeing new features sprinkled here and there that may benefit in the long run.
I'm a little confused on what you mean by the clarifications of surge amounts .... you see it when you get pinged right? If I recall the only other check I could find it was if I clicked on the upper left button of the app and it would remind me of the surge amount. Basically your saying your only clarification of the surge is now before you accept the ride .... correct??


----------



## uberisSATAN

refuse to update till forced, is it really true they dont show you ar & cr anymore, i know ar is moot but if they hiding cancel rate but still firing drivers for it, isnt that another employee vs "independent contractor" violation

just like the random "fraudulent" activity that doesn't tell you what the activity is so you can dispute it?

how can you fire someone without letting them know the actual reasons without drivers being employees

how is notifying drivers theyre commiting "fraud" not libel if not pointing out actual evidence of the activity? just giving a list of possible infractions doesn't give drivers due process or help in anyway to fix the issue or ignore it if its just a false allegation.


----------



## KD_LA

Almost 7 weeks later, I finally _beget_ the new app-- and I'm in no shape to drive.

Immediate first impression: do I really need my own photo staring at me? Have I forgotten who I am, or what I looked like?!


----------



## MrMikeNC

KD_LA said:


> Almost 7 weeks later, I finally _beget_ the new app-- and I'm in no shape to drive.
> 
> Immediate first impression: do I really need my own photo staring at me? Have I forgotten who I am, or what I looked like?!


Maybe Lyft is existential now.


----------



## KD_LA

MrMikeNC said:


> Maybe Lyft is existential now.


I think, therefore I Uber.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

I'm at version 3.171.10003 and it still isn't the "new" version in appearance or even functionality. However, I've seen it revert to an older version of the interface and then come back back to the current interface, so clearly Uber can configure it however they see fit whenever they want. Therefore I think we all have the new version and it is being activated market by market as Uber deems fit. Maybe even driver by driver.


----------



## KD_LA

I'm not at version 3.x anymore.


----------



## BigBadBob

LoveBC said:


> I hate those Uber cartoon driver graphics.


I have version 3.171.10003. I'm assuming this is the later version than you posted?


----------

